# Basic DRO for a mini mill, is it  a good upgrade?



## Ken from ontario (Jan 12, 2017)

I know there's all kinds of DROs  available nowadays, some as high as $800 Canadian ($500 US if I'm lucky) but I'm not heavily into machining and don't think I'll ever machine intricate parts with my little mill so a basic tried and true dro kit should do the trick ,I think.
The lowest /most basic dro that I've found is Igaging  ,I noticed a lot of mini mill owners (on youtube) seem to like this model  but  the description of this model says :  it's ideal for Router lift, Router table, Planer, & Table Saw, does not say  anything  like it could also be used for lathe/mill , so did all these people who are using them every day,settle for something that is "just good enough" though less accurate than it should be for milling?
I also noticed Igaging has  the new and improved  EZ view DRO ,which seems to be the same old model with the same level of accuracy but a couple of more features.

If any of you good people of HM owns either of these models, what's your experience? should I fork out more money and get the more fancy 3 axis DRO ? to be honest,they seem a bit better suited but a lot bulkier .
What do you think?


----------



## mksj (Jan 12, 2017)

The Igaging DROs work very well in this application, and  easy to install on both the lathe and the mill. The new "Plus" series allows them to be powered externally which was something lacking in older models, they also can download data if needed. With external power the displays should also stay on longer, a problem with the older Igaging Absolute. I would recommend getting the Absolute Plus as opposed to the EZ view Plus, the Absolutes always retains their position,  have significantly better accuracy, and are IP54 rated (more impervious to contamination). The scales can be cut if too long, the Absolute Plus uses stainless which a bit tougher to cut. The displays stack. A great add to a smaller machine without getting a full blown DRO. My only complaint with the "older" Absolute DRO that I have is the display may lag slightly with fast movement, this may be improved with the newer models.

I would ignore the application notes, they are widely used in a number of different applications. My 6" Absolute is spot on accuracy wise, and the display is great.
Absolute DRO Plus specs http://www.igaging.com/page19.html
EZ View DRO Plus specs http://www.igaging.com/page60.html


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 12, 2017)

Once you get used to the DRO you'll wonder how you got along without it.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 12, 2017)

Thank you both, I just finished a small project not long ago and  definitely felt the need for  a DRO set up, the manual way of machining with a small mill  is not for me and my tired/old eyes, plus, I don't enjoy calculating in 1/16" and account for the backlash ,etc I'm convinced a DRO is a an essential  upgrade for these mills. there are a few options but igaging seem to be reliable and inexpensive ,well, relatively inexpensive.
The Absolute Plus is what I'll be hunting for, they are ~$60 per unit ,more expensive than the first generation  type .


----------



## kwoodhands (Jan 12, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> Thank you both, I just finished a small project not long ago and  definitely felt the need for  a DRO set up, the manual way of machining with a small mill  is not for me and my tired/old eyes, plus, I don't enjoy calculating in 1/16" and account for the backlash ,etc I'm convinced a DRO is a an essential  upgrade for these mills. there are a few options but igaging seem to be reliable and inexpensive ,well, relatively inexpensive.
> The Absolute Plus is what I'll be hunting for, they are ~$60 per unit ,more expensive than the first generation  type .



I have the older type. I probably would order the newer type if it were available when I bought mine. I have one on the X axis and another on the Z axis. Also have two on a lathe and another on a drill press. Have had very little trouble over the last 5 years with them. One hint you may not be aware of, when setting the height on the mill with the fine feed, always raise the head to the height wanted. I try to go lower than the height and then raise the head to an exact height and lock the head.
This takes the backlash out and helps to prevent head drop. Similar to a table saw for setting an exact height.
Sometimes this is not practical. Then take light cuts  and lock the head.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 12, 2017)

kwoodhands said:


> I have the older type. I probably would order the newer type if it were available when I bought mine. I have one on the X axis and another on the Z axis. Also have two on a lathe and another on a drill press. Have had very little trouble over the last 5 years with them. One hint you may not be aware of, when setting the height on the mill with the fine feed, always raise the head to the height wanted. I try to go lower than the height and then raise the head to an exact height and lock the head.
> This takes the backlash out and helps to prevent head drop. Similar to a table saw for setting an exact height.
> Sometimes this is not practical. Then take light cuts  and lock the head.


Great tip, thank you,I do the same with my table saw (no DRO) ,if I need to cut  6. 3/4",  I'll  move the fence to 7" and then slightly tap it toward 6.3/4" ,isn't it weird how similar methods  apply just to get rid of slop.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 12, 2017)

kwoodhands said:


> I have the older type. I probably would order the newer type if it were available when I bought mine./QUOTE]



Is there anything about the older type that you don't like? the reason I ask is,  I can get 3 of the 12" for $140 which is half of what I would pay for the EZ View and 1/3rd of the Absolute DRO plus.
Any info you could provide will be appreciated.


----------



## mksj (Jan 12, 2017)

Didn't realize the Absolute plus had gone up so much, it is almost double what I paid for my Absolute origin two years ago. I would check around, but in that price range you are in the range of the cheaper glass scale DRO's. Maybe try the Ez Vue if you can put up with a bit less accuracy, they are about 1/2 the price of the Absolute Plus. I am really disappointed at the new pricing on the scales, time to look at alternatives.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Rea...g-AC-Articulating-Remote-Display/142023107663


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 13, 2017)

mksj said:


> Didn't realize the Absolute plus had gone up so much, it is almost double what I paid for my Absolute origin two years ago. I would check around, but in that price range you are in the range of the cheaper glass scale DRO's. Maybe try the Ez Vue if you can put up with a bit less accuracy, they are about 1/2 the price of the Absolute Plus. I am really disappointed at the new pricing on the scales, time to look at alternatives.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Rea...g-AC-Articulating-Remote-Display/142023107663


Oh yes their prices are triple of the basic DROs, I know the avid hobby machinist will more likely choose them or even better more accurate type of DROs but I just couldn't justify the cost  so I went with the basic for now.


----------

